# mluk27's ADA Mini M Zoa/Paly Garden.. Fluval Edge Coming soon.



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought it was time to post this tank since I just filled it. I grew the UG emerged for about a month and I just filled it today. The driftwood gave me a little bit of a headache by floating up and uprooting a bunch of UG and rotala and that took a while to fix that and replant. Hopefully everything grows back in nicely and the UG transitions smoothly. The tank looks pretty terrible right now

Flora: UG, Rotala butterfly, Downio, java moss

Heres when I first planted the UG








A week ago








Before the fill








After 









I have a t5 light over it now until I get my solar mini s


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Been watching this from the very beginning -- wow! Whole tank looks fabulous. When are you getting the Solar?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks! Hoping everything will go smoothly with the UG really stressin about that! I will hopefully be getting it next month...


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

hahaha. looks like you've been making great improvement on the scape! you've gotten your focus point down--cant wait to see a shot when everything is cleared up!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol I know it took long enough, I think I changed the scape atleast 4-5 times lol. I think im satisfied with it now though. Thanks for kind words


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Update Pic: Everything has settled and I just hooked up my Eheim 2211 which was such a pain, since the instructions were terrible. I need to order some lily pipes soon cuz these green pipes and tubing are just ugly lol


----------



## niceseol (Apr 15, 2012)

good looking so far


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hm.. I am trying to decide if I want to wait for the new ADA LED light or if I should just pick up a solar S. Since UG is a huge light hog, I would be worried of it not getting enough light and melting off.. Does anyone have some input here? Most LEDS I have seen are not sufficient enough for high light plants


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there even an ETA for the new LED fixture? I think if ADA is making the switch to LED, they're going to do it right, but otoh I really like my solar S and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Dollface,

It was announced this morning, the Solar Mini was discontinued. Release is in June. Takin pre-orders now! 

Sorry for interrupting your thread mluk.

But rest assured, if Amano puts his name to it, it absolutely will work, since he _actually uses_ all of the products he makes, and did start using UG not too long ago.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its supposed to be June, so my tank is going to stay under this 24 inch light for a bit longer.. lol I agree though, if anyone is going to do it right its going to be ADA, Im just a little scared of the price as well lol. Hopefully prices stay consistent with the Solar minis.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Estimated price on that light?

Anyway love how unique this scape is!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Estimated price on that light?
> 
> Anyway love how unique this scape is!


Not sure, hoping it stays consistent with the solars, but you never know. 

Thanks for the kind words dude!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

So my downoi is looking pretty terrible, it looking a light green/transparent as if its about to melt. I have seen this before with another tank with UG and downoi, is the cause of it a lack of iron? I hear both plants can be iron hogs along with rotala butterfly, so if I start dosing iron should it get it healthy again? I have been blasting Co2 to the point of overdose since I am transitioning the UG, but I didnt think that should be an issue. If anyone can give me more insight on the matter I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's transparent, it's a goner. No amount of iron is gonna bring it back.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Gah bummer.. It was fine in my other tank.. Was it from a lack of iron?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Update: Most of the Downoi melted unfortunately and the UG is still transitioning. Nano tanks are pretty frustrating but I am hoping with steady water changes everything will turn around. I also added some green rotala


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

So algae has started taking over the UG heres a quick shot









Whats the best way to battle the stuff? Just up the co2?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

it's cyano - best way to kill is to directly dose/sprinkle bacter 100 on top of it. Should clear within 24-48 hours. The bacteria will eat the other bacteria. Fear not, for this is one of the easier algaes to encounter.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Are there any other options since I dont have access to any


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I find spot dosing with hydrogen peroxide works really well for me.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Since my tank looks terrible while im battling algae I thought I would post a picture of my Do!Aqua 20cm I started about a month or so ago.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

looking good! nope that algae problem gets taken care of.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Amph, me too. I really want my UG to look like your old tank lol. Ive been blasting Co2 like crazy so the UG has transitioned nicely, but just fighting algae now.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Time for an update:
Franks suggestion for using Bacter 100 to fight the BGA worked wonders. After I sprinkled it on, it was gone in 48 hours. Everything is looking really healthy now, so I definitely have Frank to thank for that. I tried many other methods to get rid of the BGA and Bacter 100 worked the best. 

On another note I left town for a few days and the co2 wasnt running, so the UG is looking pretty rough. I also added some more Downoi, since all the previous plants melted. The Java moss on the driftwood got replaced by riccia. I also got in Do!Aqua lilypipes and an Archaea 27w. Heres some crappy iphone pics.









Pea Puffer hanging out in the Downoi









Full tank shot


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude... Awesome!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Update:









UG is looking pretty terrible still


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

And an update of the 20cm


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was hoping someone would be able to help me out. I woke up this morning and one of my CRS was dead and all my fish and shrimp were hanging out and the top of the tank. The Co2 was off and the drop checker was green. I did take my drift wood out yesterday to spot dose with h202 in a bucket, but Im not sure if thats the problem. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

If your CO2 is on a timer, did you have a power outage recently that you were unaware of that may have offset your timer?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its not on a timer. Its one of those cheap paintball reg ones. Usually the co2 doesnt ever fully shut off. At night itll be maybe 1 bubble every 5-6 seconds, but last night I turned it off completely and then my fish and shrimp were all hanging out at the top of the tank and one was dead. so I dont really know whats going on because there was absoluletly no co2 in the tank for atleast 10 hours


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Also the Riccia responded horribly to the spot dosing lol it melted all the spot where I treated it.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

mluk27 said:


> Also the Riccia responded horribly to the spot dosing lol it melted all the spot where I treated it.


Riccia hates h202 I had a little get dosed before and it died in a day.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

yea.. I wish I knew. Does excel have the same effect?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

This tank has just been nothing but a headache.. Im strongly considering tearing it down.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

...

Update? I'm scared to ask, lol. 

To quote a fish from a Disney movie (that's a reputable place to source quotes, right? :hihi

"Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming..." -- Dory 

lol :tongue:


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I think this is going to be my last update for this tank before I tear it down.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The tank looks pretty decent as far as I can see....no massive issues. Bits of algae here and there but that's about it. Your 20C looks good too. Do you just not have enough time for both tanks? This one looks like it'd be pretty easy to remedy....even if you just upgrade your CO2 system a bit to have more stability vs the paintball setup.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I just cleaned it but every 2 days you can't see through the glass because the BGA just grows all over it. The BGA is infested the soil and the UG. I've treated it so many times and do water changes 2-3 times a week. I can't get rid of it and I don't think I will. I probably won't ever do an emersed start again because that's where it all started.

The 20c is really low Maintence. I'm just tearing down the S and starting fresh. I'm probably going to upgrade to a mini m tho


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

mluk27 said:


> Well I just cleaned it but every 2 days you can't see through the glass because the BGA just grows all over it. The BGA is infested the soil and the UG. I've treated it so many times and do water changes 2-3 times a week. I can't get rid of it and I don't think I will. I probably won't ever do an emersed start again because that's where it all started.
> 
> The 20c is really low Maintence. I'm just tearing down the S and starting fresh. I'm probably going to upgrade to a mini m tho


Nitrate levels, manual removal and circulation for BGA....Bacter 100 helps too. Not sure why it's so out of hand in that tank if it's coating the glass that badly. The M is definitely a great choice for a new tank if you plan to go that route. I can't wait to get mine filled. To only be 5.5g it's got some great dimensions and being rimless it just feels so much more open. What don't you like about the S?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ive tried everything, even bacter 100, but I looked at the aqua soil and it goes down about in inch from the surface. The only thing I think what caused it was from the dry start from the UG and I noticed some of the aquasoil surface turning green and thats where it all began. lol. 

I saw your tank its incredible looking especially with the AQUASKY. I do like the S, but I can put more fish in a M so I thought might as well get it. Plus Im planning on getting an AQUASKY and they do not fit on the current Mini S so might as well get the M lol. Out of curiosity I know LEDs give a shimmer effect, does AQUASKY give the a shimmer effect?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes. That's some crazy bacteria you've got going on there. :/

It creates a lovely shimmer effect. It's quite nice to see the light dancing on the wall. I'm not sure how it causes in-tank objects to shimmer, but I'll definitely report back once I get it filled and planted. If it's anything like spotlighting my 20L at night with my iPhone's flash LED via app then it should shimmer nicely. Frank has his setup...maybe you could ask him?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, it is crazy. I really hate to tear down the tank because its starting to pick up that momentum where everything is growing in, but I know the easiest thing to do is to restart.

I know LEDs give a shimmer effect because I have LED's on my 20cm. I just wasnt sure if AQUASKY was different, but hopefully it keeps that shimmer effect when it has stuff in it. I would ask Frank but hes incredibly busy so I dont wanna bother him anymore lol


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, he's quite the busy fellow lately. I wish they had a couple more people like Frank over at ADG...

The light should be fine imo. It's quite the top notch piece of equipment as far as I can tell. Just held it over my 20L and there's plenty of shimmer to go around.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Good to know! How soon are you going to scape your Mini M?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Whenever Frank ships me the substrate additives I'll get the rock laid out. Then I need to do the plant order (pending on what plants Frank ships me as well, but I'll probably just do next day air from aquariumplants.com since I'm becoming so eager to get this thing going). After that, everything is usable on a functional level. The Mini V-1 inflow will be here probably mid week after next as well as the clear tubing so it'll be smooth sailing from there.

P.S. Post more 20C shots!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a crappy cellphone pic from a week or so ago


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks it's doing quite well. I love the wild look of it for some reason...maybe it's the hydrocotyle...love that plant.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah it looks incredible when it wraps around the driftwood. It starting to look a little out of hand now though lol


----------



## Carneasada11 (Jul 5, 2012)

looks bad, glad you took it down


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes. Yes. YES. I can't wait to see the scape for this. You'll love that light. High clarity glass?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mluk27 said:


>


Dope! Aquasky looks neat!

Update on the 20cm?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here it is









The Aquasky is AMAZING, its so bright! and everything just looks incredible under it. Im thinking of replacing the Limniophila Aramotica and Lindernia sp. India on the left and just doing all butterfly rotala. Let me know what you guys think.

20cm


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The new Mini M looks beautiful. I'll be setting mine up tomorrow! The AQUASKY really makes everything pop. The 20C is looking great as well. Can't wait to see the Mini M grow in!

Also, out of curiosity: I see the CO2 line and BC, but nothing going into the tank. Are you running an in-line or do you just not have it hooked in yet?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Freph! I am eager to see how everything grows under the Aquasky too. 

I haven't set it up because my paintball tank is out of co2 and last time I tried to get it filled at the store, the filler was broken. I need to set it up asap though. lol


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

No bueno. Hopefully the light doesn't cause many algae issues in the absence of CO2. That glosso and riccia foreground is gonna look great. Hopefully some of the hairgrass you have will intermingle and give it a more wild, natural look as well. Judging from the substrate in the foreground, either you and the glosso had a small dispute or the filling didn't go as smooth as planned! :hihi:


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

rofl yea it was a little of both its been bugging me i need to fix it but i wanna let the glosso root first. Ill have the co2 running again tonight. 
The hairgrass will send runners out so from my experiences it should give that exact wild look im looking for . BTW my plants are already pearling. This light is great! Ive only had the light on for maybe 2 hours


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like it! So you're pushing 2 ADA tanks, and 1 Do!Aqua tank now?! Lucky!

The size of the 20cm very much appeals to me. So does the price, $38 if I recall correctly?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Kiran, Yep pretty much but the Mini S is sitting empty under my desk. I might rescape it in a month or so, after the initial maintence period is done with the M. I must say I do like the size of the M much better than the S.

Yea its 38 bucks, but I bought mine used. Its an awesome tank you should get one


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I also wanted to say, if anyone is planning on purchasing ADA products, do so from ADG. Frank is incredibly helpful and took time out of his busy schedule to put together my setup according to importance for my budget. Top shelf customer service.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mluk27 said:


> Thanks Kiran, Yep pretty much but the Mini S is sitting empty under my desk. I might rescape it in a month or so, after the initial maintence period is done with the M. I must say I do like the size of the M much better than the S.
> 
> Yea its 38 bucks, but I bought mine used. Its an awesome tank you should get one


Ah, I see. Do a shrimp tank, or even a wabi kusa! 



mluk27 said:


> I also wanted to say, if anyone is planning on purchasing ADA products, do so from ADG. Frank is incredibly helpful and took time out of his busy schedule to put together my setup according to importance for my budget. Top shelf customer service.


I've already PM'd Frank. In addition to the fantastic service, ADG is also much closer to me, so usually shipping from them is about 50%-60% cheaper :thumbsup:


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that Frank is pretty much one of the gods of customer service in the business. He's worked with me for quite some time on the Mini M and we planned the entire setup together. It was a great experience and he definitely deserves a medal for some amazing customer service. I've got a couple of other personal favorites on here as well.

Wabi kusa as the centerpiece for the 20C as a shrimp tank would be the best of both worlds! Book of ADA has a couple of them and they look extremely nice. They're so easy to start, too. You could literally just plop it down and make your focal point and then do a carpet of whatever around it.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Heres a pic to show how much its stuff has already grown since Tuesday. 


















and the 20cm


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay update! The light really makes stuff take off, doesn't it? I'm surprised with the amount of growth in both my tank and yours even with fresh plants that haven't even established yet. Lucky for you, your Riccia is actually in decent enough shape to pearl.  I'm trying to grow mine out enough to trim it and re-tie it with healthier riccia. The tank looks great so far!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea its really insane. I dont want to be biased, but ADA got it right with this light. Its really the best thing Ive bought from them. I unfortunately uprooted a bunch of glosso when my hairgrass all lifted out of the soil when it got stuck to my tweezers. All my plants tons of Aquasoil all over them lol but itll clean up eventually. 

Riccia grows plenty fast, especially with this light, youll get it to that height in a week or so.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking good man, let the stems grow out a bit more, then trim them and prune them to make them a bit neater. It's gonna look awesome! :biggrin:

Any reason you keep the water so low on that 20cm? I need to get one of those, they're such a perfect size! Can we get some farther out shots of it?

Great job with both tanks.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is that good? I just keep it low because im to lazy to fill it and I like to avoid the chance of fish and shrimp getting out. Plus the surface movement from the filter makes a nice ripple effect


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

What should I stock this tank with? I'm thinking microrasbora erythromicron/CPDs and Peacock gudgeon or maybe pseudomugil iriani or furcatus or maybe even ember tetras. What do you guys think?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The Mini M or 20C? Any of the micro rasboras/other fishes are great for either tank size. Peacock gudgeons look really cool but says they get around 2.5"...seems a bit big for a smaller tank. That's just me, though.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was talkin about the mini M  I know peacock gudgeons are considered a nano fish, i think it would be neat to have a school of rasboras and a pair of gudgeons


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What about chili rasboras?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had chilis before I like them but I just would like to switch it up a bit lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I see. I think I may go with either Chili Rasboras or Microdevario Kubotai in my Mini S.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im thinking Chilis for you tank since its so green. Theyll pop out more and the kubotai's colors might get washed from all the green. Chili rasboras are great fish too, always out in the front.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mluk27 said:


> Im thinking Chilis for you tank since its so green. Theyll pop out more and the kubotai's colors might get washed from all the green. Chili rasboras are great fish too, always out in the front.


There we go, made up my mind. If they're always out front, that's exactly what I need. Thanks!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm diggin' the 20cm, keep us updated. :iamwithst


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Update:


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Your glosso is definitely beating mine.  Darn. The stems look great in there! I like the color and height they give the back of the tank. I wish I could actually turn my filter output all the way up, I'm sure it would help with CO2 distribution.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its cuz I started out with waayyyy more mass! and yea everything is coming in really nice!! Im very pleased. I dont really have an issue with turning up my outflow. Its turned up pretty high, about 70%. Im getting a GLA regulator today so im pretty excited


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like the ruffled soil was worth it.  It'll fill in that side soon enough. I'm just glad the Riccia is going nuts. Glad everything in your tank is doing well! Your stems are definitely due for a trim soon.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

mluk27,

With the stems, for hte first trim - wait until after they grow out of the tank a bit to trim them down.

Then, everytime there after trim them when they hit the surface.

Normally it's best to trim stems once they hit the surface and refine your trimming from there, but in the nano tanks when you first plant them it takes some extra time for roots to get established (well it takes the same amount of time, but the difference is they grow out of the tank at that mark, basically end of first month).


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ill let them grow out, thanks Frank. 

pic of the 20cm


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Also here's a pic of the finnex that I kind of half heartily scaped, but Im planning on doing a very Similar scape on the mini S, just some refinements to this one.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like that Finnex.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

how do you like that light?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Which light??


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Updateeeee?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

The hairgrass isnt doing that well, the Co2 hasnt been runninghow Ive wanted it too for the last week so some of the plants are suffering. Hopefully theyll come back


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

What type of hairgrass is that? I want your glosso, btw. :icon_roll CO2 issues are a major killer in our tanks....I swear. That's often the root of many problems.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

mluk27 said:


> The hairgrass isnt doing that well, the Co2 hasnt been runninghow Ive wanted it too for the last week so some of the plants are suffering. Hopefully theyll come back


Hey,
Do you feel the ADA Aquasky is enough coverage for the mini M?!?! TIA!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

So I decided to stock the tank with galaxy rasbora since I found them for only 2 dollars at a LFS. Can't beat 20 galaxies for 40 bucks lol. Hopefully they won't hide too much.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's some pics you can kind of see the CPDs. BGA is back AGAIN in this tank, so im trying to get rid of it but the bacter 100 doesnt seem to work very well.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like that plant density you're getting in there. You going to start whacking the glosso down so it'll grow lower? I was at a store today and their glosso was super flat, it was incredible.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

And you didn't take pictures? Dang it, Kiran! :frown:

The tank looks amazing! I wish mine was doing as well....it'll be on track soon. Have you considered getting some Green Brighty Special Lights or KNO3 to help supplement nitrates for the BGA? Your flow should be fine...hmm. Only thing that really comes to mind is the stems/glosso/riccia/sheer plant mass consuming all of the nitrates from the water column.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

freph said:


> And you didn't take pictures? Dang it, Kiran! :frown:


Haha, sorry, it didn't even occur to me! Check it out next time you go to Fintastic!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

freph said:


> And you didn't take pictures? Dang it, Kiran! :frown:
> 
> The tank looks amazing! I wish mine was doing as well....it'll be on track soon. Have you considered getting some Green Brighty Special Lights or KNO3 to help supplement nitrates for the BGA? Your flow should be fine...hmm. Only thing that really comes to mind is the stems/glosso/riccia/sheer plant mass consuming all of the nitrates from the water column.


I haven't but would it really make a difference?? I, getting so tired of bga it'd troublesome


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

mluk27 said:


> I haven't but would it really make a difference?? I, getting so tired of bga it'd troublesome


Low nitrates and low flow are a couple of causes of BGA. Since you have a good volume of stems and fast growing plants, I thought that your plants might be consuming all of the nitrates which would give BGA the chance to grow.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm.. that could be it. I wish I could get brighty k without having to pay for shipping for the darn bottle.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

How does your puffer do with the shrimp and the CPDs?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

mluk27 said:


> Hmm.. that could be it. I wish I could get brighty k without having to pay for shipping for the darn bottle.


Frank has a package for Brighty K, Green Brighty Step 1 and Green Bacter on the website. http://www.adgshop.com/Liquid_Fertilizer_Set_Month_1_p/liquidset1.htm

Shipping isn't too bad honestly. If you're ordering for nitrate supplement, get the Green Brighty Special Lights. Step 1 doesn't have any nitrate content (most of it is in the soil at this point).


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Argh I cant afford anythign this month, planning on getting a new car , but yea I will need to try something new to fight BGA because it destroyed my last tank  maybe I should spot dose idk


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

If the Bacter 100 is working fine for now, just keep using it. You'll need some source of nitrates if it persists, though...


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

have you tried using erythromycin for the BGA? I had a serious case of it after a dry start, and nuking it with maracyn (not maracyn II) cleared it up in about 3 days. It's been a year now with no sign of it.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Updateeee?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful tank. Subscribed. 
The AQUASKY looks great, can't wait for the new larger ones to come out next month.

Nano tanks are awesome.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great tanks, good job. I was wondering how your dwarf puffer does with your shrimp and cpds? Do you just have the one puffer?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Great tanks, good job. I was wondering how your dwarf puffer does with your shrimp and cpds? Do you just have the one puffer?


Sorry for the late reply, the puffer does very well with the cpds, but he has become more aggressive towards shrimp as he got older. He has been biting the shrimps heads off if hes not fed twice a day lol.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

My tank is looking pretty neglected because Ive been dealing with setting up a 50 gallon SW reef tank which was a total headache and everything went wrong at first it seemed. I have to get my Mini M back into shape because it looks terrible and I dont even want to post updated pics, but I will anyways. Also heres a pic of my SW tank


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

He lives! Sorry you've been having such a rough time though. I've had my fair share of crap too.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im starting to contemplate whether i should just tear out my carpet and start over or keep trying to fix this problem


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Been there, done that. :/ I'd consult with Frank first. He's been helping me through the ups and down of my Mini.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Certain aspects of the M are perfect. Just bring the rest back to par and you're golden. If you ask me, restart the carpet. That stem bush in the back right is brilliant.

My dad's in SF right now, I had him pick up a Do!Aqua 20C for me. Can't wait! How's yours doing?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I ripped out all the the carpet and trimmed everything back, just gotta get some new glosso to fill the bottom of the tank.

Mines doing just fine, Im considering doing a rescape. Ill post some pics tomorrow, I really love that tank though such a great size.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

It really is an underrated size. Did you see my 20-C's journal?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> It really is an underrated size. Did you see my 20-C's journal?


Not yet ill check it out


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

that tank does look pretty decent, why the need to tear it down?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I decided to do something with less maintence, moss only tank. Here is the start of the scape I only have one piece of flame moss. Im planning on putting more flame moss around the back of the rocks, X-mas moss down the side of the cliff or Mini pellia and then Fissidens on the for ground.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple goodness of sand, rock and moss. Never a bad choice. What fish are those?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Galaxies my good man, Im probably going to take them out of the tank and only have shrimp though. I dont think i want both.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's an update: Ive finally started to get the algae under control in the tank and the moss is starting to growing in.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

FTS


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Clean that intake man! And why the heater?  Otherwise it looks pretty good. Algae is rough but you salvaged it well.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL I need to clean the intake. Im using this heater until I can buy an Inline heater. I want one of those lily pipe spin!!!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

mluk27 said:


> LOL I need to clean the intake. Im using this heater until I can buy an Inline heater. I want one of those lily pipe spin!!!


ya, I was thinking that.... inline heater would be just the touch the tank needs... looks great 

I really like that ada light


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

mluk27 said:


> LOL I need to clean the intake. Im using this heater until I can buy an Inline heater. I want one of those lily pipe spin!!!


I've been badgering Frank for info on the spin....very much want one. If your room temperature doesn't get too cold then there's really no need for a heater imo. I don't use one on my Mini at all.


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

The water has been about 65 degrees without the heater so its been a little too cold, especially for CRS (which I plan on getting eventually)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## mluk27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted anything. The Mini M is no longer a fresh water tank, its now a Salt water tank with mainly rare Zoas and Palys. Funny thing is I have had better luck doing SW than FW with this tank. I will be setting up a fluval edge low light tank later this week, but for the mean time here are some crappy Ipad pics of the Mini M.










Close up









FTS


----------

